# Canada goose sub species



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I am just getting into Canada Goose hunting and have heard that there is 6 or 7 sub species of Canada goose. How can I figure out what species I have shot? I know that the Giant species is huge, and that cacklers are small. But what is in the middle. I live in Nebraska and shot a couple last week. They look like the standard Canada goose, but probably weighed around 8-9 pounds. Also is there any way to tell the sex? I have heard of a western species, but is there a tall grass and short grass? This sounds like a question for GanderGrinder...maybe you took a class on this!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

You can sex geese by looking at the genitalia, geese unlike other birds have visible genitalia, at least in the males anyway, and as far as the subspecies you will have to get a good bird book that you can key out the different sub species. Also do search on the web. I mean there are giants, hutchinson, cackling, richardson and aluetian, I mean these are just a few, you can shoot geese down to 2.5 to 3 lbs, little mallard size geese all the way up to geese that you can feel hit the ground 60 yards away. Hope this helps some. I had some good info on this, i see if i can find it again.
good huntin


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.utm.edu/departments/ed/cece/trugeese2.shtml

http://www.utm.edu/departments/ed/cece/trugeese.shtml

Here are the links to all of the geese that I could find.

Bob


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I have seen and shot geese before and have never seen any visible genitalia before. What do I need to look for? and exactly where? I talked to a fish and game officer and he told me that you have to stick your finger up inside a goose to find the sex? Thank you for the elp.


----------



## hunter19 (Sep 1, 2004)

There are 15 or 16 species of canada geese. I'm not sure what they all are but i do know that what some people call a hutchins is actually what they call the richardson's. Alot of people say that they're shooting lessors and most of the time here in nd it is the richardson's.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hutchinsi is the subspecies name,richardsons is the common name of this goose.To find out what sex a goose is you have to pop the button.Press your thumbs down on opposite sides of the cloaca and when it pops out it is pretty obvious.I will warn you that it can be a bit messy.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

there are atleast 30+ subspecies....


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

there are atleast 30+ subspecies....


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

The delta waterfowl bio for the month is Canada geese. I found it to be a good read.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org//research ... anada.html


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ducks also have genitalia. I found this out when banding mallards years ago with the MN DNR. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Some things are better left unsaid PJ.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHAHAHA :rollin:


----------

